# Fishing YoYo



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

For some time now I have been looking at the mechanical fishing Yo Yo's and have decided to buy a few to see if or how they'd fit into the scheme of things as a BOB/survival item. 

Just I thought I ask and see what you all think of them...


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

They work great. You will be glad you bought them.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

I've seen em forever and wondered how well they work. Lately I have seen them for about 5 dollars and 99 cents. Let me know how they work.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm getting three with the flat triggers (better design?) for 9.99 plus 2.50 S&H. I figure I can risk that to try them out and see if they are useful for a survival or bug out situation.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

In some places they are illegal. I know after SHTF it won't matter, but until that time happens remember - you are crazy and they need a reason. And most Game Wardens don't need a warrant.

On a lighter note...
Once upon a time many many moons ago, I was paddling on Lake Caddo between Texas and Louisiana. I didn't even know there was a yo-yo in the tree next to us. All of the sudden it goes ZING! And a catfish comes shooting up on it. Pretty good eatin size too.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

They work great for both fishing and as triggers for snares. I haven't tried it but have thought about attaching them to strings and small bells as simple perimeter alarms. $5.99 to $9.99???? Holy crap. I haven't bought any new ones for about 10 years... but they used to be $25 for a box of 12. Wow... prices have really gone up.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazon.com: BULK LOT 12 PACK WHITE'S AUTO FISHER YO YO FISHING REEL: Home & Kitchen


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, you convinced me to buy a couple..you are an excellent saleman!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

$33 still seems reasonable. Especially when you consider you can be fishing for dinner while out hunting, gathering wood, scouting, setting up camp, raiding another camp (j/K), etc.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a hunch they are multi use. Maybe they could be modified to make a snare...actually I'm kind of excited waiting for them to get here, so I can tinker a bit and see how they work.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I have a hunch they are multi use. Maybe they could be modified to make a snare...actually I'm kind of excited waiting for them to get here, so I can tinker a bit and see how they work.


I bought mine for actual fishing... I'm totally excited to see how well it works!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe they are better than a simple trot line because the keep tension on line after the fish is hooked. I'm going to look into using them. They are not covered in the fishing regs. It may simply be a matter of getting a permit. I crawdad too and there is not much in the regs about that either. Yet it is permissable as long as the traps are properly ID's and of a certain size. Which mine are...


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Btw, i just got one new on flea bay for <$4 shipped


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I love yoyo fishing, my grandfather would tie some cinch knot, that I still havent mastered, and you just pulled the loose end of the string, to remove it from the tree limb. Not sure about the the newest laws, I know in Arkansas, a few years ago, you could trot line and yoyo and jug and have 15 fishingpoles set out if you wanted. In New Mexico, you can buy a permit "for a second rod", so fwiw, check your regs, also. if your gonna use minnows or goldfish, try hooking them throu the tops of their eye sockets, rather than throu the backbone, becouse they will live much longer. also, never ever put your hand inside a minnow bucket, as the oil from your skin will kill the minnows.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

and goodluck. have fun and eat...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The mechanical fishing yoyo was something I stumbled across while on line...it was one of those what the heck moments? hey! that looks like it'll work and fit nicely into the scheme of things! 

I like to hunt and fish, but when I'm being brutally honestly with myself I realize that I do way better at getting my dinner from the water than I do hunting for it and to be frank I absolutley suck at making snares. Yeah I can make them but they aren't nearly as pretty as the ones on You Tube...

When I posted this topic, I really didn't know if others were into using the fishing yoyo or if it was widely known about and simply taken for granted. I'm amazed that I've been into prepping for a while now (years) and I still find prepping/survival things I didn't know existed...


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Got mine today, neat contraption. Found out they arent legal to use in ca though!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Ouch!
Thats too bad! sorry to hear that. Do you think it would it be a useful item for a survival kit or BOB, or no?


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Ouch!
> Thats too bad! sorry to hear that. Do you think it would it be a useful item for a survival kit or BOB, or no?


Oh it definitely is! CA law wont make a difference if shtf. Plus you can use them as snares.
Apparently even being in possession of one in or along waters is illegal regardless of whether or not its deployed.
CA law is _____ sometimes (fill in the blanks: stupid, pointless, bs, moronic...they all work)


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a neat idea for a survival situation.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

yzingerr
What a shame! 

I got mine today (3) and they are pretty neat. I'm like a kid with a new toy...I have been tinkering and playing with them and can see where they'd be very useful SHTF/WROL. 

I'm going to set them up in a bag or small tin with some terminal tackle and add them to my survival kit/BOB...I was supprised they were thinner than what I thought they'd be. They won't take up much space at all. 

Thinking outside of the box...you are right! they could easily be made into a snare.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I just bought a box of 12


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

True...the more you can set the better the odds of catching something. 
I'll probably buy a few more as time goes on...the best price on them I've seen is buying them by the dozen.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I paid $31.49 with free shipping on Amazon - took 2 days to arrive. * Sold by: HogWilder*


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I ordered mine from amazon and they came from HogWilder...Agree! they shipped fast and I didn't get gouged on shipping and handling charges.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I pickup a package of 4 today for $9.95. Going in my bug out bags.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

4 for 9.95 wow! thats a good price!


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

Would this be in lieu of having multiple hooks on one line? Like a long-liner fishing vessel? I'd think a long-line type set up would take up way less space, could be tied to a tree trunk and left unattended. 

I saw in New Zealand and guy had a kite that he would fly out over the water, pull a line, and the line would drop into the water. You could fish way out past where you could cast. Pretty cool.

Or dynamite--it's way faster. There's a reason it's called the DuPont spinner.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Nuklhed said:


> Would this be in lieu of having multiple hooks on one line? Like a long-liner fishing vessel? I'd think a long-line type set up would take up way less space, could be tied to a tree trunk and left unattended.
> 
> I saw in New Zealand and guy had a kite that he would fly out over the water, pull a line, and the line would drop into the water. You could fish way out past where you could cast. Pretty cool.
> 
> Or dynamite--it's way faster. There's a reason it's called the DuPont spinner.


Not familiar with the long line, but will it set the hook?
You could make these a multi-hook rig too. They are pretty compact as well


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi Nuklhed, where i come from(Arkansas), that long line with multiple hooks is called "a trot line", and you can buy them "pre made" and then add your size hooks onto them. they are usually tied to two trees, to keep the fish from tangling the end like crazy, but the kite idea sounds awesome. Check youtube videos for trot lines.


----------



## Nuklhed (Feb 17, 2013)

Exactly! 

& yzingerr, you know sometimes you get lucky and the fish hooks itself. You don't have to set the hook! Circle hooks, anyone?


----------

